# Lotus Notes sperrt Emails für Weiterleitung, wenn diese als Vertraulich gesendet werd



## DrMueller (11. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
folgendes Problem: Wenn von unserer Software aus Emails als Vertraulich gesendet werden, erlaubt Notes nicht, dass diese weitergeleitet oder ähnlich bearbeitet werden.
Fehlermeldung von Notes:
"You cannot forward or otherwise copy the contents of this document. The document is set to prohibit coyping and duplicating"

Wir können von unserer Seite da nicht viel machen, da wir die Emails ganz standardmässig versenden. Die Frage ist, kann man auf Notes Seite was machen?


Wie immer vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

